# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2019!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)

_Wishing all the good folks here a very Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year 2019!






_


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you  SeaBreeze.   Same  back to you.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2018)

To Everyone wherever you are ,  from London


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 24, 2018)

A Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2018)

this picture is from Christmas 1992 - The little one is my grandson, my son is holding him, then my own bad self, my mother, and her mother.  5 Generations.  
Merry Holidays and Happy Christmas 2018!


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2018)

Best Scottish wishes for a happy holiday, however you choose to celebrate it....


----------



## Wren (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you SeaBreeze and all other members for the Christmas wishes, have a wonderful day


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Ronni (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you Sea Breeze!!  Best wishes to you too!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2018)

Same to you SeaBreeze and Mr. Breeze, from CT...


----------

